# Uber SPOT | Uber gives drivers color-coded windshield LEDs to help riders find the right vehicle



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://www.geekwire.com/2015/uber-g...ndshield-leds-help-riders-find-right-vehicle/*
*







*


----------



## JHawk (Oct 27, 2015)

cool idea...but who's gonna pay for the LED's? Doesn't seem very "Uber-Like" to merely provide those free of charge. Seems like it would be a lot easier if in addition to our headshot and license plate #'s, the app simply showed a photo of our car. They make us upload photos of our car, why not use them?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

JHawk said:


> cool idea...but who's gonna pay for the LED's? Doesn't seem very "Uber-Like" to merely provide those free of charge. Seems like it would be a lot easier if in addition to our headshot and license plate #'s, the app simply showed a photo of our car. They make us upload photos of our car, why not use them?


I thought they already used stock photos of the cars, no? It's in the article as well.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

JHawk said:


> cool idea...but who's gonna pay for the LED's? Doesn't seem very "Uber-Like" to merely provide those free of charge. Seems like it would be a lot easier if in addition to our headshot and license plate #'s, the app simply showed a photo of our car. They make us upload photos of our car, why not use them?


-----------------
We'll pay for it, just like they have us provide water, candies, the car, the service... They'll tell us something like "High rated Uber drivers have it, you should do the same"... and they'll laugh their asses off to the bank at our expense


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty sure only amber and white interior lights are legal.
Maybe if they don't flash it's different, I dunno.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

portable traffic signal


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Provide color changing trade dress, done


----------

